# Bauteilkombination nach Norm



## jora (7 Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich steh mal wieder vor einem kleineren Problem. Nach meiner Produktnorm darf ich alte Bauteile, die nach der entsprechenden Unternorm gebaut worden sind als Sicherheitsgeräte verwenden (DIN EN 746-2 Kapitel 5.7.4 a).

Das ist sehr hilreich, da für die Anwendungen zz keine brauchbaren Geräte verfügrbar sind. Meine Schwierigkeit liegt in der Kombination der zugelassenen Geräten mit Geräten, die nach der ISO 13849 oder EN 62061 klassifiziert sind. 

Hat einer eine Idee, wie ich die kombinieren kann? Brauche ich dann immer zwei Geräte eines Typs um die Retundanz zu erhalten (Vorgabe PLr=d)?

Greez alex


----------



## Tommi (7 Dezember 2010)

*Diversität*

Hallo,

zwei Geräte unterschiedlicher Hersteller kann man
redundant kombinieren. Das nennt sich dann diversitär
redundant.

Um was für Geräte handelt es sich denn? 

Vielleicht habe ich auch die Frage nicht richtig verstanden.

Tommi


----------



## jora (7 Dezember 2010)

Hiho,

mir geht es nicht um die Diversität. Ich habe von meiner C-Norm eine direkte Vorgabe bezüglich des Plr´s oder SIL´s, AUßER ich habe nur Bauteile, die nach aufgeführten Produktnormen gebaut wurden.

In dem Fall, das ich nur Geräte verwende, die unter die entsprechende Normen fallen, wird der Punkt der EN 60204-1 Kapitel 9.4.1 sogar ausgeschlossen (In dem Absatz wird eine sicherheitsrelevante Steuerung nach der ISO 13849/IEC 62061 verlangt).

Das Ganze ist noch relativ einleuchtend, doch wie ist das nun, wenn ich die "normsicheren" Bauteile in eine Steuerung einbauen möchte, die ich nach der ISO 13849 ausgelegt habe? Verschweigen kann ich die Bauteile ja nicht und Werte "erfinden" ist auch eher ungeschickt.


----------



## Tommi (7 Dezember 2010)

kannst Du einen Fehlerausschluss machen?

Tommi

PS: Ich muss jetzt erstmal weg...


----------



## jora (8 Dezember 2010)

mein Problem ist Folgendes:

Ich habe einen Druckschalter, der nach der Produktnorm ausgeführt ist. Dieser Schalter ist einkanalig ausgeführt. Aber laut der EN 746-2 ist der sicher.
Wie muss ich jetzt von diesem Gerät weiter gehen, kann ich danach zweikanalig werden oder benötige ich auf jeden Fall zwei Schalter?
Egal ob ich einen oder zwei Schalter verwende, was für Werte nimm ich?

Einen Fehlerausschluss kann ich, zumindest so weit wie ich ihn verstehe, nur sehr Begrenzt anwenden. 
- Die Leitungsverlegung müsste so ausgeführt werden,  dass ich einen  Leitungsschluss ausschließen kann (z.B. komplett im Panzerrohr).
- Den Druckschalter würd ich als sicher ansehen, da es mir von der Norm so vorgegeben wird. Andererseits hat das Ventil keine zwangsgeführten Kontakte, wodurch der Fehlerausschluss hinfällig wäre (ISO 13849-2 D.5.3)

Ich denke, ich werde um zwei Schalter nicht herum kommen und hoffen, das ich zumindest Schaltzahlen vom Hersteller bekomme.


----------



## Tommi (8 Dezember 2010)

*Schaltplan*

Hallo,

wenn Du noch Muße hast, zeichne doch mal ein
Technologieschema.

Dann ist das alles besser vorstellbar.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## Safety (10 Dezember 2010)

Hallo Jora,
  mich würde als aller erstes interessieren wie die Sicherheitsfunktion aussieht.
  Was macht der Druckschalter?


Welche Daten bekommst Du vom Hersteller?


----------



## jora (17 Dezember 2010)

hi Safety,

der Druckschalter vom Ofendruck schaltet die gesamte Anlage aus, wie es auch die Norm verlangt.

Ich bin nach Gesprächen mit einem von dem Normenausschuss ein Stückchen weiter gekommen.
Ich habe erfreulicherweise bei zwei von 4 Fällen keine Vorgabe an die Gestaltung. Das klingt im ersten Moment erstaunlich ist aber nach der EN 746-2 richtig.
Nur einen Punkt habe ich noch, den ich nicht ganz verstehe. Es wird von mir verlangt Bauteile zu verwenden, die keiner aufgeführten Produktnorm unterliegen, die ein PL d oder e haben. Aber nach meinem Verständnis von den dem Ganzen, brauch ich bei den hohen PL´s v.a. die richtige Struktur, d.h. ich kann nur wenige Bauteile direkt mit einem PL e bewerten (Not-Aus-Relais z.B.).
Ich finds echt erstaunlich, wie eine C-Norm, dies einem eig. einfacher machen sollte, es schafft noch mehr Verwirrung zu stiften!!!

Ach noch eine Frage, unabhängig zu dem oben stehenden, darf ich Auszüge der Norm hier posten (vereinzelte Abschnitte)? Natürlich mit Quellenangabe. Das würde die Diskussion in manchen Punkten einfacher gestalten.


----------



## Tommi (18 Dezember 2010)

jora schrieb:


> Ach noch eine Frage, unabhängig zu dem oben stehenden, darf ich Auszüge der Norm hier posten (vereinzelte Abschnitte)? Natürlich mit Quellenangabe. Das würde die Diskussion in manchen Punkten einfacher gestalten.


 
Hallo,

offiziell wahrscheinlich nicht.

Ich würde den Administrator des Forums fragen, wie er das sieht.
Die Frage ist ja für alle interessant.

Ich würde auch bestimmt nichts verraten!!!! :-D

Gruß
Tommi


----------

